# please tell me eye of the gods doesn'e mean that



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

have mislaid my WoC army book so have to ask you.
Does "eye of the gods" rule mean that I HAVE to challenge someone, but my opponent can choose to let his unit champion accept, thus causing me to waste my god-like attacks on one measily little goblin who is only a little bit stronger than the other goblins?:shok:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's the eye of the gods ability... I think all chaos models need to issue challenges. If a character has eye of the gods though, he gets to roll on that table to see what perks he gets.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The short answer is that yes, you do have to issue a challenge if able, and your opponent can choose to have his goblin unit champion accept it. Kind of a mixed thing, really-- on one hand, you get the overkill the same as if you'd killed five models in the unit. You just don't cut their numbers down as well.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Plus you could get a good power from eye of the gods, for only killing a measly goblin.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> I'm not sure if it's the eye of the gods ability... I think all chaos models need to issue challenges. If a character has eye of the gods though, he gets to roll on that table to see what perks he gets.


The requirement to issue challenges is part of the Eye of the Gods ability, so only models with that rule must issue challenges; therefore Unit Champions do not need to issue challenges unless there is a Warshrine on the table.

To avoid the goblin vs Exalted Hero scenario, remember the rules do not specify which order you isse challenges. If your unit champion is hard (most WoC are) issue a challenge with your champion before your character; given each unit will have only one champion, and is unlikely to have more than one character, this leaves your opponent the choice of:
(i) refusing and putting his character back - your choice of whether to challenge with the Hero or mash his troops;

(ii) refusing and putting his champion back - your Hero gets to challenge a character;

(iii) accepting with his champion - your Hero gets to challenge a character;

(iv) accepting with his character - if your Hero will cause more overkill than his, challenge with the Hero; his hero will cause more overkill, mash his troops.​
With a little adaptation this works for receiving the charge as well. The core is to put them on the back foot by forcing them to react; psychologically, they will feel pressed to react quickly to the issued challenge, whereas you have planned it out before the challenge so will be more likely to calculate the probabilities correctly.

Of course, if your Hero is not in a Unit with a champion it is trickier.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You can only issue 1 challenge per combat- so if you challenge with your champion your hero wont be in a challenge at all that round. Still it gives the enemy a free chance to move any weedy characters off the front line and to hide them at the back- eg a HE mage in a unit of swordmasters; if you didnt challenge then you could just bash the mage around the ears and laugh... as it is you must challenge, the enemy can decline and you can choose to move 1 of their characters/champions to the back of the unit (if they play HE like me there will be no champ, though I wouldnt let you charge with the mage still in the unit).


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The requirement to issue challenges is part of the Eye of the Gods ability, so only models with that rule must issue challenges; therefore Unit Champions do not need to issue challenges unless there is a Warshrine on the table.


actually, the champion _does_ have to issue a challange if no hero is present:

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2350036_WarriorsofChaosFAQFeb2009.pdf

right hand column, its the very first FAQ question

the Warshine simply allows the champion to roll on the table if he slays a character or large target.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Tim Steve and Drax have it here.

The lesson in this case is that if you want your character to not be in a challenge, put in a unit champion to issue them first!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Still definitely dont underestimate the value of overkill especially on small but powerful units. If you smash his goblin to the ground your more likely to win combat and thus run down all the goblins if they break. Plus once the unit champion is dead if you are still locked in combat and you issue another challenge his nasty hero has to accept or else loose combat res.

So its not to bigger deal in fact its better as against more powerful charactors the overkill bonus will be smaller or you might loose the challenge


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The opponent gets to pick who goes to the back though, some people missed that.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Drax said:


> actually, the champion _does_ have to issue a challange if no hero is present:
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2350036_WarriorsofChaosFAQFeb2009.pdf
> 
> ...


Aaarrgghhh.... for once, the rule is actually clear in the book so they FAQ with it!


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

and in the rule book does it not state, such is the warriors honor they can not refuse challenges.???????????


----------

